# Dear God



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

There was this fellow who worked for Post Office whose job it was 
to process all the mail that had illegible addresses.

One day a letter came to his desk, addressed in shaky handwriting to "God". He thought, "Oh boy, better open this one and see what it's all about". 
So he opened it and read, "Dear God, I am an 83 year old widow living 
on a very small pension. Yesterday someone stole my purse. It had Â£100 
in it which was all the money I had until my next pension cheque.

Next week is Christmas, and I had invited two of my friends over for 
dinner. Without that money, I have nothing to buy food with. I have no 
family to turn to, and you are my only hope. Can you please help me?"

The postal worker was touched, and went around showing the letter to 
all the others. Each of them dug into his wallet and came up with a few 
pounds. By the time he made the rounds, he had collected Â£96, 
which they put into an envelope and sent over to her. The rest of the day, 
all the workers felt a warm glow thinking of the nice thing they had done.

Christmas came and went, and a few days later came another letter 
to God from the old lady. All the workers gathered around while the letter 
was opened.

It read, "Dear God, How can I ever thank you enough for what you did for me? Because of your generosity, I was able to fix a lovely dinner for my friends. We had a very nice day, and I told my friends of your wonderful gift - we haven't gotten over it. By the way, there was Â£4 missing. I think it must have been those thieving [email protected] at the Post Office."


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Worth a bump, into 2017


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

No pleasing old ladies eh!! :lol: :lol:


----------

